# Howe Caverns bike show & swap, August 5th



## mike j (Jan 1, 2018)

StevieZ posted this on Ratrodbikes yesterday. Had to take the liberty of putting it up here. This is a great show/ swap that ran for three years & is now back after two year hiatus. Always had a good showing & this time of year in upstate New York is great. Motels, camping nearby & the caverns are right there. Save the date.


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2018)

Great news! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 1, 2018)

Good deal. I come on to post the show and it's already up and going. Thanks. Let's get it going and make it a big one!!!


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 1, 2018)

i want over a 100 show bikes.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jan 2, 2018)

I will be there with my brother if I have anything left to sell. Great local show.


----------



## StevieZ (Feb 11, 2018)

Things are coming together


----------



## StevieZ (May 15, 2018)

It is with great sadness that I have to anounce that the show has now been cancled. We have always had the issue of getting help to do the show. As in man power. 4 of are helpers have passed away since are last show and 2 more moved away. So making help slim pickings. Sorry to everyone that wanted to attend. Maybe we can make it happen again at some point.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 16, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Steve.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 17, 2018)

Dang that sucks! While there are always people clamoring for 'someone' to do a show few realize the time, effort, and expense of making a show successful. Hopefully things come together at some point and you can get this going again. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (May 17, 2018)

Sad news.


----------

